# Tampa Sweethearts discount codes



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody know any TS shipping/discount coupon codes?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope but I did get an email saying they got a bunch of Anejo boxes available now. 

Id be interested in any codes roaming around.


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

check your local b&m stores, I know anejos are coming out the woodwork and making into the stores the past couple of weeks


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Nope but I did get an email saying they got a bunch of Anejo boxes available now.
> 
> Id be interested in any codes roaming around.


Yep - that's why I'm asking... trying to save a nickel!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

itsjustkevin said:


> check your local b&m stores, I know anejos are coming out the woodwork and making into the stores the past couple of weeks


Yep but TS is one of the few places to get them at msrp 

I'm sure there be some deals here and there that'll push the price under msrp at some retailers but non in CA.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Frankly, I'd be very surprised if there are any coupon codes for TS. They run quite a few specials but I can't recall ever seeing any coupon codes.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

ghe said:


> Frankly, I'd be very surprised if there are any coupon codes for TS. They run quite a few specials but I can't recall ever seeing any coupon codes.


I'm with you sir - but I was about to check out with an order and there is that box asks for special codes - I thought there might be a free shipping code


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

free shipping from TS would be very dangerous 

I miss living 10 minutes from there!


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Nope but I did get an email saying they got a bunch of Anejo boxes available now.
> 
> Id be interested in any codes roaming around.


Maybe I'm missing something but I only see 4 packs of anejos


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Goatmilk said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I only see 4 packs of anejos


My bad. Sleepy eyes = Wrong vendor

You should still be able to call them and get more then the 4-packs.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

They used to offer free shipping if you got three items but that seems to be gone.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Bonita Smoke Shop got their Anejo's in about a week ago, I got a box of Sharks. Big Humidor in DE got their shipment of Anejos in yesterday.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Here. The "Turkey Bucks" get your $10 off and free shipping on any order $175 or more.


----------

